# And i though it was over..vent



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are the other boarders blaming you for reporting the conditions of the stable? Sorry, I don't quite understand. Is animal control saying you are not feeding your horse but your friend was and he didn't feed the horse enough?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How about some links to your other threads so we have a clue what you are talking about?


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> How about some links to your other threads so we have a clue what you are talking about?


 how do i do links?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to the old thread, copy the address and paste it into the "links" thing at the top of the post reply area. It is a little globe with a paperclip.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Are the other boarders blaming you for reporting the conditions of the stable? Sorry, I don't quite understand. Is animal control saying you are not feeding your horse but your friend was and he didn't feed the horse enough?


 some horses had elf hooves, poor helth, shabby shelters. It has been this way for years. Then last summur Jalter got a horse and i moved into town so we were the two new ppl. End of summer she sold her horse. Jump up till now and Now everyone has to remove the shelters (ALL) stall rent went up and if you want a shelter you have to pay axtra and rent it from the city. One of my horses was posibly poised over all this, dont know for sure. i bought a skinny horse to start with, then my friend feed her enough to maintain but she never gained anything. Now that she is gaining, it gets reported.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Go to the old thread, copy the address and paste it into the "links" thing at the top of the post reply area. It is a little globe with a paperclip.


 her pis's 
Flickr: jba1013's Photostream
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/neglect-many-horses-animal-control-looks-144783/


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't even know what to say to this thread. I keep typing something then delete it.

I just can't wrap my head around the fact that people are angry over board going up to $60 a month and that people are angry because they have to actually take care of their horses.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So all the horses conditions have been reported or just yours? I think we went through this on a previous thread-isn't this the place that is insanely cheap? While this is certainly NOT a place I would EVER consider leaving a horse of mine, I really don't see "abuse". 

If your horse is skinny, and now gaining, I would suggest you work WITH the AC folks and show them your feed receipts, etc...invite them to keep tabs....once they see progress, they will leave you alone.. They may actually become allies in changing this place for the better since, as I recall, the city owns it?


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

what? *confused*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh-and if you want it "over"? MOVE.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

speidel said:


> Thanks to Jalter, remind me to keep my nose in my own horse next time will you?


Are you complaining about how I didn't tell you that you're mare was loosing weight? I already told you my reasons. When I talked to the Humane Society about the conditions of the stables, I left your horse out of it completely. 

People are complaining because your horse is underweight. When you asked me to feed her for you, I didn't feel like it was enough so I fed her more. In the two weeks that I fed her a good amount, she was starting to get a bit fatter. I told you about it, and you guys complained about it, then you got your other friend to help. If you told him to feed your horse the same amount you told me to feed her, that is probobly why she is losing weight.


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not trying to be rude here poster of the thread. But I'd stop posting, you're digging yourself a huge hole. 

And honestly. If the board is only 60$ a month. That would kinda almost be a red flag to me. Any barn with something to offer is gonna cost you into the hundreds. I have an idea of whats going on, its the blame game. You think your friend didn't do as asked and now your mare is skinny. Maybe your mare is just a hard keeper?? Checked her for worms? Teeth? Sores around her mouth? If your friend is saying he/she did what you asked. Your mare shouldn't have become skinny, if you were telling him to feed the right amount in the first place. When in this situation yes you were on bed rest and couldn't go out and check, so I kinda am sympathetic to you. On the other hand, about the friend you should have used better judgement and seen the mare was getting skinny and fed more. You say you have experience lots of it around horses. If you knew the mare was skinny you should have been feeding more and not complaining to the owner about it. 

I say this in the nicest way possible. If you do wanna jump on me feel free.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Closed, do NOT start another thread on this topic.


----------

